# Biggie and Eve 11 days



## PaulaLPN (Dec 28, 2007)

Here are the babies at 11 days old! Growing into their personalities!







Eve and Biggie








Our BIG boy Biggie








Eve lookin all cute








Biggie poses









Once again Biggie

It's amazing to watch these 2 grow!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh how cute!!!  I can see Biggie is starting to get his little pinny crest. That's my fav stage in baby tiels, when they're all spikey looking with a tiny little spikey crest poking up.


----------



## PaulaLPN (Dec 28, 2007)

OOoops they are 13 days old in these pictures! I'm about to go add today day 15!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are way to cute to handel  are you going to keep them?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They are sooo precious! Cutest little things ever!


----------



## PaulaLPN (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes we are going to keep them there is no way that we could not!


----------

